# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  I'm New Here

## MissyG

Hello!  I'm Melissa, but I usually go by Missy.  You can call me either, I don't mind :)
I am a new member of this forum, but I have known about it for a long time.  I am not a new ball python owner, either, but of course I'm still learning!  I'm very excited to join this forum and get help as well as help others, if possible.

My ball pythons include:

Indi - normal female
Sonata - mojave female
Cadenza - bumble bee female
Rallentando - butter spinner male
Andante - phantom male
Staccato - lemon blast male

I'm really excited to start being an active member of this forum!  I hope to see you around

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-22-2014)

----------


## BumbleB

Welcome to the site! Post pictures of your babies when you can. We love pics

----------


## dr del

:Welcome:  to the site.  :Tip of the Hat: 

If you need help with anything just let us know. 

And we like to see pictures of your collection.  :Ninja:

----------


## MissyG

Thank you both!  I feel very welcome here.
And I'll be sure to post some pictures soon!  Where would I post them?

----------


## Eric Alan

> Where would I post them?


http://ball-pythons.net/forums/forum...63-BP-Pictures

Also, I love your names! What do you play?

----------


## MissyG

Thank you so much, I'll post pictures soon!
Also, ah, I wish I played something.  I'm a singer, and I'm heavily interested in all kinds of music - that's where the names come from.  :Smile:

----------


## Philip451

Welcome to the circus!

----------


## MissyG

> Welcome to the circus!


Thank you!  I'm looking forward to participating in the community.

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

Welcome to the forum!  :Smile:  

Love the names!! Can't wait to see pictures of your babies!!

----------


## Tommy Sealock

Hola! It's great to meet you  :Smile:

----------


## Drake Moonslayer

Welcome

----------


## MissyG

Thank you both!  It's nice to be so welcomed in the community  :Smile:

----------


## scalrtn

Welcome, a fellow singer - how nice!  :Snake:

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Welcome to the forum!  :Very Happy:  you've got a nice collection if bps, I love butter spinners 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SpecialGreg

Welcome welcome

----------

